# Staple size?



## Pneumatic Fan (Jul 31, 2013)

I want to staple pet resistant screen to a wood door. I intend to then cover the staples with trim. But the two legs of each staple will only be at most about 1/4 inch from an edge of the wood. So I'm concerned about splitting the wood.
I want to get an air stapler. Iv'e gotten the impression that 18 gauge 1/4 inch crown leads to too much screen tearout. Is that true?
So to avoid wood splits and screen tearout, what gauge/crown size stapler should I get?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Pneumatic Fan said:


> I want to staple pet resistant screen to a wood door. I intend to then cover the staples with trim. But the two legs of each staple will only be at most about 1/4 inch from an edge of the wood. So I'm concerned about splitting the wood.
> I want to get an air stapler. Iv'e gotten the impression that 18 gauge 1/4 inch crown leads to too much screen tearout. Is that true?
> So to avoid wood splits and screen tearout, what gauge/crown size stapler should I get?


Hi - Not sure what "pet resistant" screen is. I do know I've punched through a variety of thinner materials with my narrow crown stapler. Easy to do unless you really choke down on the air pressure. For regular window screen I usually use T-50 staples with an electric gun. Problem with electric guns, at least the good ones, tend to be a little spendy.
I didn't even know a pneumatic version that would shoot the 20 gauge T-50's was available till tonite though. This may do the trick for you:
http://www.lumberliquidators.com/ll...&cagpspn=pla&gclid=CNaj-KH92rgCFWho7AodKXYAHg

I may just order one for myself:blink:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The problem you will have using a pneumatic staple with the screen wire is the staples will tend to shoot through the screen cutting it in two even though it is heavier. If the door is softwood I would put it on with a spring loaded staple gun and use the pneumatic gun for the screen moulding.


----------



## Pneumatic Fan (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you Jschaben , John , and Steve Neul .You both gave me a good answer. The pet resistant screen is New York Wire Pet-D-Fence. I got it at Home Depot, I think, or else Lowe's. It's something like vinyl.
HF sells a pneumatic stapler that uses T50 Arrow staples. Home Depot sells a number of them. I think Lowe's and Menards sell at least one model too. If I could be sure that the HF model would give years of reliability, I would save money with that. But I'm a little gunshy about their tools. I don't want to get something for just one-time use. I think I'll try to find one made by a well known brand (Porter Cable would be nice). Then I'll test it on the screen. If it doesn't work out, I can use Arrow's manual tool.
Thanks again


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Pneumatic Fan said:


> Thank you Jschaben , John , and Steve Neul .You both gave me a good answer. The pet resistant screen is New York Wire Pet-D-Fence. I got it at Home Depot, I think, or else Lowe's. It's something like vinyl.
> HF sells a pneumatic stapler that uses T50 Arrow staples. Home Depot sells a number of them. I think Lowe's and Menards sell at least one model too. If I could be sure that the HF model would give years of reliability, I would save money with that. But I'm a little gunshy about their tools. I don't want to get something for just one-time use. I think I'll try to find one made by a well known brand (Porter Cable would be nice). Then I'll test it on the screen. If it doesn't work out, I can use Arrow's manual tool.
> Thanks again


I've never seen anything like a T-50 gun in the Porter Cable lineup. If I had, I would very likely own one by now. I don't recall seeing one from any of the more popular mfg.
I have got a Powershot Pro electric (~$50 at Home Depot) that does a fair job. Need one hand on the trigger and the other holding it down to flush set 1/2" staples in Pine. Still better than most electrics I've had. 
I don't blame you for being gunshy on Harbor Freight tools. I have had best luck with their hand tools and hydraulic jacks although I always back the jacks up with jackstands before I get anywhere near underneath. I'm especially leary of their pneumatics. A lot of guys have reported having good luck with them but personally, I'm 0 for 2 on those.
The reviews on the HF version are pretty good overall though. Most of the negative complaints were from users unable to use 1/2" crown staples. In fairness to them, the listing does say 1/2" crown in the header but T-50 down in the item description. T-50 are a 7/16" crown. :smile:


----------



## Dodis (Feb 25, 2013)

I think you will be fine with the HF air stapler, I have read numerous good reports on their air nailers & staplers. They are of course not the best out there, many are also limited on length for the smaller gauge stuff, but unless you make a living off of it, or have more $$ than most, they work fine.

I have a SureBonder that shoots T-50 staples, bought it about 6 mo before I saw Hf come out with theirs, and recently I found one at HF in their "junk" pile of open boxes, missing parts, etc. All it was missing was the C-clip to hold a pin in the trigger (found the pin under a flap of the box), so I got it for $15. Both will drive 9/16" staples flush in everything I have tried so far, with proper air adjustments of course.

I also have a 1/4" crown stapler, but usually use that for tacking down 1/4" plywood or heavier hardware cloth, because of the heavier staples and the chance of cutting the lighter screen materials when driving them flush.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the review Mike. I'm interested in getting a pneumatic gun, my son is constantly borrowing the electric to do convertible tops on older vehicles and the electric is short on power. In addition to the HF though, what is the model Surebonder you have?:smile:


----------



## Dodis (Feb 25, 2013)

I forget the model number right now, and not home to check. I ordered from Amazon if that helps for now. Will check the thread tommorow and look it up if I need to.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Dodis said:


> I forget the model number right now, and not home to check. I ordered from Amazon if that helps for now. Will check the thread tommorow and look it up if I need to.


Hi Mike - I think I found it:




 
Only thing that bothers me is this part of the product description:

"The 9600 uses narrow crown (3/8 inch) 18-gauge wire staples in 1/4, 5/16, 3/8, 1/2, 17/32, and 9/16-inch lengths. To ensure compatibility and performance, you should use Surebonder # 4, Arrow T50, or Stanley TRA700 Series Heavy Duty Staples."

The two sentences are contradictory. The T-50 staple is a 7/16" crown and, I think, 20 guage. I know it's lighter than 18 guage. 
But, if that is the same as yours and it shoots T-50's, that's good 'nuff for me. 
What also gets me is the thing is cheaper than my Powershot Pro electric that does a [email protected]$$ job. Maybe can get Craigs list to cough up enough to cover the upgrade:yes:


----------



## Dodis (Feb 25, 2013)

Yep, that's the same one I have. And your description said it right there "To ensure compatibility and performance, you should use Surebonder # 4, *Arrow T50*, or Stanley TRA700 Series Heavy Duty Staples."

Basically, you can move up to a slightly heavier 18 ga staple if you think you need the extra strength, probably the SureBonder staples but I don't see the gauge listed in the spes.

As for the apparent size differences, maybe one is measuring inside the legs, the other outside??? But T-50 is T-50...

And the price now on Amazon puts the HF out of the picture. Makes it handy to keep two sizes loaded up and ready.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Dodis said:


> Yep, that's the same one I have. And your description said it right there "To ensure compatibility and performance, you should use Surebonder # 4, *Arrow T50*, or Stanley TRA700 Series Heavy Duty Staples."
> 
> Basically, you can move up to a slightly heavier 18 ga staple if you think you need the extra strength, probably the SureBonder staples but I don't see the gauge listed in the spes.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike - got it on order. Thanks:thumbsup:

I've already got an 18 gauge narrow crown, "1/4", that does most of the job. Just once in awhile it is to much and you need slightly wider crown to do things right.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Mike - The Surebonder showed up today. Great tool, exactly what I was looking for... Thanks again.:yes:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I have an upholstery stapler that shoots 22 gauge 3/8" crown staples.
For putting normal plastic screening in a door, I like to rout a groove, for a screen rubber spline. Easy to replace.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Pirate said:


> I have an upholstery stapler that shoots 22 gauge 3/8" crown staples.
> For putting normal plastic screening in a door, I like to rout a groove, for a screen rubber spline. Easy to replace.


Good idea Pirate, what size groove and what size spline to you use?


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

jschaben said:


> Good idea Pirate, what size groove and what size spline to you use?


I don't remember. I cut a sample groove with a bit I had (1/8" ?) and take it to the Borg, and try out different splines. 

If you don't have one, buy a spline roller to install.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Pirate said:


> I don't remember. I cut a sample groove with a bit I had (1/8" ?) and take it to the Borg, and try out different splines.
> 
> If you don't have one, buy a spline roller to install.


I've got a spline roller and have made wooden screens. It just never occurred to me to route a groove .... duh.. I've just stapled the screen on and put trim over the staples. I know thee are several different sizes of spline so will do some checking. Thanks:smile:


----------

